# Need dx stat !!



## MsMaddy (Oct 21, 2009)

One of our doctor diagnosis a pt as " physiological vasal dilation '' does anyone know if there is a diagnosis for that? The dicatation in pt cc was that, the patient had a hot flashes and was fuzziness and felt dizzy with no other symptoms, had to sit down for about 15 min. Then the pt was fine. 


Please help !!

Thank you in advance
msmaddy


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Oct 21, 2009)

780.2 vasovagal attack?


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 22, 2009)

*780.2*

I agree.

 780.2   Syncope          ICD9 Text           







   Alternate Descriptions:

Loss of consciousness

Fainting fit

Near-syncope

Heart syncope

Fainting spell

Vagal arrhythmia

Gowers' syndrome

Vasovagal reflex

Vasovagal attack

Vasovagal syncope

Vasomotor syncope

Vasovagal phenomenon

Vasomotor phenomenon

Hyperreactor vascular

Vasomotor instability

Vasodepressor syncope

Vascular hyperreaction

Vasoconstriction syncope

Blackout

Collapse

Fainting

Pre-syncope

Micturition syncope


----------

